# My Slamin Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Jun 28, 2015)

Started running low in my Salmon Jerky inventory so I decided to make more especially since I will be fishing tomorrow and need to feed the boat crew and special friends.  Using my basic dry brine of non iodized salt and dark brown sugar with lots of fresh garlic.  Since the jerky is very small pieces, I'll brine for only 3+hours, rinse and dry for 2 then smoke for 2.  Afterwards will dehydrate for 3+ hours.  Used Alder and Apple.













image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015






The Chief Bro's doing their thing on a Sunday afternoon












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 29, 2015






Finish product is about 1/3rd weight of the original starting weight.  Meaning 6+ pounds of raw filet = approx. 2 pounds of finish product.












image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice Craig, that looks real tasty !


----------



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks.  Turned out great.  Also did some chicken wings in my gasser.  Lots of food for today's fishing trip.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2015)

Great salmon smoke , as usual from you. Good luck on the water today. Show us some pics.


----------



## bryce (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd pay for some of that! Nice color, and, I bet, flavor. As if fishing isn't good enough, that jerky will definitely make a good day of fishing great.

Hope you caught a bunch.

Bryce


----------



## driedstick (Jun 29, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good - nice job 

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 30, 2015)

C, that is some awesome looking jerky!!!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 30, 2015)

So beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's great to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jp61 (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow! I'm willing to bet that your salmon jerky tastes great! Very nice job!













image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Jun 28, 2015


----------



## smokin218r (Jun 30, 2015)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tasty looking smoke Craig! Slow start to the salmon season up here in Oregon. Low numbers so far.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Case,

Very slow here as well.  Came back on Monday with zero.  Going out again this Friday.

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

OMG, Craig!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll never get tired of your Salmon Smokes, especially your snacking pieces!! (My Favorite!!)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









They always look Outstanding!!!---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

